# Rock Pythons



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Does anyone have them, saw one at a lfs thinking about getting it.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hope you know what your getting into....


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't have one myself, but there's a thread on redtailboa.net with some peoples (if you want me to find it for you, I will). But I wouldn't recommend getting one unless you're pretty experienced with large constrictors


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I never had one but they they are considred to be agressive, add to that they get very large and you have a potentially deadly snake in your house. African rock pythons are best left to profesional herpetologists. Definetly not a "pet" snake.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

They get big and they're very aggresive. 'Nuff said IMO.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes Ive done some research and they get huge,but they are very cool looking pythons.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

if u wanna get a big snake.. jus get a retic or a green anaconda.. lot more people have them and can give u more info on husbandry and what not..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Yes Ive done some research and they get huge,but they are very cool looking pythons.


Yeah they look good but they tend to be extremely aggressive and ppack a serious bite. Those are one of the snakes I never trust. Just expect to get bitten or sh*t on and you'll be fine.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Largest snake in Africa I believe, and an aggressive sucker to boot. I do believe it is a convicted man-killer and eater. I had experience with a smaller one, like only two feet max, and it was very aggressive. Not an animal to jump right into. If you have not had experience with larger snakes, don't get one. When it gets larger it will require two people to feed/take it out. Large snakes are a huge responsibility and hard to get rid of. Most are left to die in horrible conditions.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

flyboy said:


> Large snakes are a huge responsibility and hard to get rid of. Most are left to die in horrible conditions.










These are one of the snakes people get because they look real nice as juvies and then when they turn into huge aggressive monsters end up living in a plywood and wire cage in somebodys basement, seldom cleaned and fed because the owners are terrified of them. Seen it way too many times.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Yes Ive done some research and they get huge,but they are very cool looking pythons.


Man I would own a grip of snakes if I used that logic!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

flyboy said:


> Largest snake in Africa I believe, and an aggressive sucker to boot. I do believe it is a convicted man-killer and eater. I had experience with a smaller one, like only two feet max, and it was very aggressive. Not an animal to jump right into. If you have not had experience with larger snakes, don't get one. When it gets larger it will require two people to feed/take it out. Large snakes are a huge responsibility and hard to get rid of. Most are left to die in horrible conditions.


Yes, it is a convicted man-killer. Out of the 10 fully confirmed cases of snakes eating full grown people (I guess babies and children don't count?) 4 of these incidents have involved this variety of snake.

They are, on a whole EXTREMELY aggressive.

A rescue centre/education centre near me has a breeding pair of these and I got to meet and touch the female. They actually use her for shows! She's incredibly tame and the true rarity in these types of snakes. They have a male they also use for shows of the same temperment and they bred them, hoping to get similar tempered snakes. Last I heard the babies were no where near as nippy as normally. (They normally strike at ANYTHING.) All the babies they were looking for homes for were spoken for prior to hatching by zoos across North America. Now THAT is being responsible.

It took two full grown men to deal with the large, not even full grown female that they took out for the show... This is the type of snake that you will always need two to three people present for when you take it out. It will also have a feeding bill in the hundreds per month, no doubt. And when it takes a crap it'll be BIG and smell HORRIBLE. It may also be illegal where you live - check that out.

There are a TON of other snakes out there with much better patterning, imo. Check them out... It's a nice snake, don't get me wrong. But it's 'cool appearance' is no where near as good as some others. And I've seen a few different specimens in life. Nothing to write home about and a lot more trouble than they're worth. I don't think people have any business owning this type or any other type of 'giant' snake as a 'pet'.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Yes, it is a convicted man-killer. Out of the 10 fully confirmed cases of snakes eating full grown people (I guess babies and children don't count?) 4 of these incidents have involved this variety of snake.
> 
> They are, on a whole EXTREMELY aggressive.
> 
> ...


Nice post Mettle, very true.

Most non-venomous snakes can be tamed down with handling... but there are the rare cases.

Rock pythons are a MASSIVE responsibility... try a boa







Cause if you need some ideas for snakes, I could give you plenty that will be much more enjoyable (as far as care etc. goes) than rocks, burmese, etc.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Sebaes are very beautiful snakes but Do you really want a snake that may grow more than 20+ feet long or weigh 200+ pounds, urinate and defecate like a horse,eventually will rabbits ect, and will live more than 25+ years... Owning a giant snake is not cool, it is a major, long-term, frequently very expensive responsibility.

Carnivoro


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Sebaes are very beautiful snakes but Do you really want a snake that may grow more than 20+ feet long or weigh 200+ pounds, urinate and defecate like a horse,eventually will rabbits ect, and will live more than 25+ years... Owning a giant snake is not cool, it is a major, long-term, frequently very expensive responsibility.
> 
> Carnivoro


It would outgrow rabbits as a food source in no time at all... Unless we're talking giant rabbits here.

Start thinking about large chickens and stuff like that. Even pigs and possibly goats.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Look at the pic I posted, its eating a full grown Impala


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Sebaes are very beautiful snakes but Do you really want a snake that may grow more than 20+ feet long or weigh 200+ pounds, urinate and defecate like a horse,eventually will rabbits ect, and will live more than 25+ years... Owning a giant snake is not cool, it is a major, long-term, frequently very expensive responsibility.
> 
> Carnivoro


It would outgrow rabbits as a food source in no time at all... Unless we're talking giant rabbits here.

Start thinking about large chickens and stuff like that. Even pigs and possibly goats.
[/quote]
yes Mettle, but i recommend to offer them a based diet of rabbits (Proven diet).
Here in the Zoo and in my personal collection we use a based diet of rabbits (from 10 to 25+ pounds) and Goats to feed ours bcc,bci,sebaes,bivittatus,reticulatus,murinus. We use chickens just for recued and wild caught bcc and bci that refuse to eat rodents.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Sebaes are very beautiful snakes but Do you really want a snake that may grow more than 20+ feet long or weigh 200+ pounds, urinate and defecate like a horse,eventually will rabbits ect, and will live more than 25+ years... Owning a giant snake is not cool, it is a major, long-term, frequently very expensive responsibility.
> 
> Carnivoro


It would outgrow rabbits as a food source in no time at all... Unless we're talking giant rabbits here.

Start thinking about large chickens and stuff like that. Even pigs and possibly goats.
[/quote]
yes Mettle, but i recommend to offer them a based diet of rabbits (Proven diet).
Here in the Zoo and in my personal collection we use a based diet of rabbits (from 10 to 25+ pounds) and Goats to feed ours bcc,bci,sebaes,bivittatus,reticulatus,murinus. We use chickens just for recued and wild caught bcc and bci that refuse to eat rodents.
[/quote]

Bottom line is it's going to be expensive.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thats the kind of snake that would make me fear for my life.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw one on tv eat a gazzel that had 2 foot long horns.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Can You imagine that is possible to find Python Sebae for sale in Spain for no more than 250$???? 
and some people do keep them....for years...and years and so far...we do not year of any death related...maybe in a coulpe of years we will hear more than stories about tremendous bite requiring lots of stitches....


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I kept a female for about 5 years. Not for the beginner or the apartment dweller. I aquired the snake from someone that bought a cute baby and could no longer handle her. And she was only four feet long!

If you want a nice large heavy bodied snake than I suggest you get a Common Boa. They are easy to feed, good tempered, and not "true" giant snakes.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya it will possibly enjoy the local small children of your neighborhood

yup thats a rockie swallowing an impala


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the place around me has 2 20'+ reticulated pythons, 2 15'+ green anacondas, several 10'+ burmese pythons, 6' alligators, a gigantic alligator snapping turtle, various monitors, tegu's, tokays...etc...african rock python is the only snake that the owner will not get, besides venemous because he's not licensed. but he said he'd rather handle a 10' cobra than a full grown rock python.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya and a cobra can kill ya but its not as strong as prolly 4 or more men, i dont blame they guy for not havin them. that strength with that agression, not a good mix.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

bmpower007 said:


> Does anyone have them, saw one at a lfs thinking about getting it.


hey guys was just surfing the net and found this sweeeet site i got a afrock python its 13 1/2 feet now
and very hissy in the cage but dog tame when out of the cage. this pic here was taken last summer and he has grown lol i have 6 other snakes aswell....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Two questions:

Why would anyone keep a constrictor in the first place?

Why would anyone keep and snake that is strong than several men...in thier homes?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think you mean LAAARGE constrictor...my tree boa will top out around 6' and will be nowhere near as strong as i am...however, a full grown rock python or retic would definately take me down.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Why would anyone keep a constrictor in the first place?
> 
> Why would anyone keep and snake that is strong than several men...in thier homes?


thats a really good question i would not keep a snake that could take me down, and possibly eat me, or try anyway, so i guess i ask the same question why would anyone keep that large of a snake, excep zoos i dont kno anyone, who isent crazy lol


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

captainhowdy313 said:


> hey guys was just surfing the net and found this sweeeet site i got a afrock python its 13 1/2 feet now
> and very hissy in the cage but dog tame when out of the cage. this pic here was taken last summer and he has grown lol i have 6 other snakes aswell....


Ok so maybe its just me, but I think its a pretty damn stupid idea
to have a snake like that around your home period, but to let your 
children around it...........

what do you plan on doing when it strikes your kid, wraps him up 
and breaks every bone in his body, then swallows him.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

its not going to happen as long as im around and my snakes are not mean and people eaters either geeeeez....here is some of my others i have just calm down that pic was taken so people can see
the size is all its not like i let my kid play with them all the cages have nice secure locks also.

baby:burme python 14feet










buddy:burmese 12-13 feet him eating last night 11lb rabbit



















anna:green anaconda










duder: female albino burmese 45 inches










hime: blood python this not the picture of him i dont have any of him yeat i will later this week.










syid: male 16+ feet over 100lbs het for albino retic python.



















hissy: rock python 13 1/2 feet male










laters guys.....adam







i promise i will get all the photos of them updated next weekend
when i get alittle more time thanks for looking


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Captainhowdy - I will give it to you man...ain't NO WAY I would keep things that size! Thanks for the pics! Welcome to P-Fury! Make yourself at home!


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> Captainhowdy - I will give it to you man...ain't NO WAY I would keep things that size! Thanks for the pics! Welcome to P-Fury! Make yourself at home!


Thanks man nice to meet ya i have had snakes almost as long as i can remember lol starting out with
garter snakes and ball pythons but then the bigger ones grew on me and eazy to care for besides cleaning out the big cages and $$$$ food but its all good i love my snakes. but thanks again its a really coool site by the way laters.....adam


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

captainhowdy313 said:


> its not going to happen as long as im around and my snakes are not mean and people eaters either geeeeez....here is some of my others i have just calm down that pic was taken so people can see
> the size is all its not like i let my kid play with them all the cages have nice secure locks also.
> 
> baby:burme python 14feet
> ...


After believing that You really know what You're doing...the only thing i have to say is:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

captainhowdy313 said:


> its not going to happen as long as im around and my snakes are not mean and people eaters either geeeeez...


Your snakes look awsome, I would hate to pay the bill around feeding time... lol

Just sounds like alot of trust to have in a wild animal. Snakes can 
be very unpredicable......... pretty risky. Its not like a ball python that you can just uncoil 
with your hands, this guy wraps you up, your in trouble.

I dont want to start sh*t with you or anything, your just waaaay braver than I am.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

psychofish said:


> its not going to happen as long as im around and my snakes are not mean and people eaters either geeeeez...


Your snakes look awsome, I would hate to pay the bill around feeding time... lol

Just sounds like alot of trust to have in a wild animal. Snakes can 
be very unpredicable......... pretty risky. Its not like a ball python that you can just uncoil 
with your hands, this guy wraps you up, your in trouble.

I dont want to start sh*t with you or anything, your just waaaay braver than I am.
[/quote]

hey man its all koool buddy your right thou any snake is very unpredicatable and they will never miss you or love you they will allways be wild no matter what evan if you snake has never bite struck or any thing that one day could be right around the cornor at least thats the way i look at it thanks again...adam


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice snakes man...not sure i'd take em out without someone else...but hey, to each his own...really though, sick collection.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Very nice collection. My only comment is on the floor of the cages. Won't the particle board soak up liquid? I see you put down newspaper, the large snakekeepers friend, but I'd be concerned about the unfinished board getting saturated and eventually breaking down.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Very nice collection. My only comment is on the floor of the cages. Won't the particle board soak up liquid? I see you put down newspaper, the large snakekeepers friend, but I'd be concerned about the unfinished board getting saturated and eventually breaking down.


hey there you must be talking about the retic pic no the out side is particle board but the cage that are built in them are all plastic and where you see the the poop scraper and snake skin is differant levels where the heat bulbs go take it eazzzy man...adam

but other then that yes they would of been wrecked long ago


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You could probably make some sick $$$ if you charged admission for
people to come watch them eat.....

Ok.. Ok... maybe not sick $$$ but a little to help cover the cost of 
feeding those things.


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

psychofish said:


> You could probably make some sick $$$ if you charged admission for
> people to come watch them eat.....
> 
> Ok.. Ok... maybe not sick $$$ but a little to help cover the cost of
> feeding those things.


lol its not that bad really i was just thinking for a month depending on who or what is hungry its ruffly
$150-$170 in food but i breed my own rats but i dont have enought to fill these guys up and breed hampsters but that still dont cut it and now the albino burm is eating med rats. And i dont think i could charge anyone to watch my snakes eat hell most people dont evan want to come over to my house becouse of them and i am a computer tech that runs a small but very Sucsesfull buisness from my house. its a good thing that i make house calls lol. my title from school is microsoft system administrator and system engineer but i love doing what i do then i got lots of time for the snakes and when the old lady is in school or work i still get to spend tons of time with my kid ryan. but any way thanks again man laters...adam


----------

